
Ask HN: Any basic SVG/PNG charts with API/browser? - blairanderson
I am trying to find a resource that I used to use, where an API supplied with a few data points would return an PNG url of a chart!<p>Googling has only shown http:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.rawgraphs.io&#x2F; which is close but not exact.<p>Basically i&#x27;d like to provide a simple CSV of data and get a simple line graph.
======
byoung2
Google charts
([https://developers.google.com/chart/](https://developers.google.com/chart/))
has a PNG export
[https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/printin...](https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/printing)

